# Rumor: Nikon to buy Samsung's mirrorless portfolio



## ahsanford (Dec 2, 2015)

PP generally waits for formal news instead of rumor mongering, but this one's pretty juicy:

http://petapixel.com/2015/12/02/nikon-acquired-samsungs-camera-tech-report-says/

Sure, if true, it might just be acquisition of technology and IP that will show up behind the scenes in future Nikon products. But, just for a moment, _let's assume Nikon pounces here *and* decides to rebrand the NX line into a future APS-C mirrorless platform_:


Critical to mirrorless growth, Nikon will have just acquired 25 Samsung native NX lenses. No adapters and oversized lenses required. This is not a starved-for-glass portfolio like N1 (somewhat) or EOS-M (horrifically so). 


It would represent the first of Canon / Nikon to 'flinch' in the mirrorless market and change their position on sensor size / mount. (Would this mean Nikon might abandon the CX mount in the future, or would they carry the weight of maintaining two SLR and two mirrorless mounts?)


Nikon would now have a 28 MP APS-C backside illuminated sensor to have fun with. It has tested very well.


Nikon would now have a 15 fps (with autofocus) performance in mirrorless -- this would technically be a step down from their CX mount 20 fps with AF, but _in APS-C_, this is formidable upgrade in my mind.


Nikon would now have 4K video in mirrorless (if they choose to continue to offer it -- Nikon may have Canon's aversion to giving 4K away when they could overcharge for it at a much higher trimline).



This one is admittedly a flaming leap, but Samsung _may_ have been developing a FF mirrorless platform. I strongly doubt Nikon would use such a concept design as is, but perhaps they have IP on really clever features / tools / implementation that might assist Nikon's eventual FF mirrorless product development.


So, if true -- keep in mind that it's just one rumor -- Nikon could have just bought a massive leg up in mirrorless.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 2, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> _*This one is admittedly a flaming leap, but Samsung may have been developing a FF mirrorless platform. *_ I strongly doubt Nikon would use such a concept design as is, but perhaps they have IP on really clever features / tools / implementation that might assist Nikon's eventual FF mirrorless product development.



Wow, this may have legs. An update at that same PP story, from a DPReview post:

_ "Over the last couple of months I talked quite a few times to a Samsung representative in Düsseldorf, Germany who told me repeatedly that he has indeed seen Samsung’s FF sensor at their German facility in Schwalbach, not mounted in a camera, he said, but on its own. In the early fall he was certain that Samsung was bent on giving Sony a run for their money and would enter the FF mirrorless market in the coming year, with the FF sensor ready for launch.

Then the rumors intensified and finally the news broke that Samsung was pulling out the German/European mirrorless market, much to many people’s bafflement given how mighty Samsung is, and how truly excellent their latest two cams and lenses are. Even with market stagnation etc. it didn’t seem to make entirely sense to simply stop the camera business. The rep and I kept talking and speculating who could team up with Samsung, Nikon or Canon, and he, as well as the photo store manager, repeatedly stated that Samsung’s FF sensor exists, absolutely, they said.

Whether it’s the one that’s going to find its way into the new Nikon mirrorless cam will be remain to be seen, but I’m pretty sure that Nikon-Samsung will go FF with mirrorless, if the rumor is correct."_

Fascinating. This move -- still just a wild rumor -- makes a lot more sense if Samsung had made great strides with FF mirrorless. APS-C is a fine place to make money from enthusiasts, but FF mirrorless a la the A7 platform is surely the endgame to flip pros (who aren't shooting wildlife and sports).

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2015)

If Samsung manages to acquire Nikon and possibly Canon for customers, that would add some competition to Sony for large imaging sensors.

Nikon acquiring rights to Samsung lenses could be a liability, but they should have studied it enough if they are serious, so it may help them out. Certainly, putting the Nikon name on them would boost sales.

However, the big money is on the smaller sensors used in phones and being introduced into all sorts of places, automotive being the fastest growing. That's where Sony is wiping the floor with competitors.

Samsung has been losing this war, and its the most critical to their long term business. Selling larger sensors for cameras is a small market, and one that is shrinking.

Its going to be interesting to see how this plays out.

I'm not interested in buying into a new lens system myself, I want to see Canon improving on the sensors and autofocus accuracy with existing lenses.


----------



## drob (Dec 3, 2015)

I picked up a NX500 at the Seattle PIX2015 event and love it. So much tech in such a small package, the interface, the sensor, the OMLED touch screen.... It doesn't surprise me that Samsung made this move (if it is true) though, since I never even considered a Samsung camera prior to the Ditch the DSLR event so I'm sure they had problems selling the NX1. It still bewilders me that the tiny NX500 package out-performs my Canon DSLR. I wonder why half the tech isn't in any new Canon camera, not to mention their lame mirror-less attempt. 

But I think the reason Canon or Nikon hasn't gotten into the serious mirrorless market is that it's going to gut their intro DSLR market. Who would want a D3300, D7200, Canon 70D, or any Rebel if a serious NX500 or NX1-type mirrorless was in the company's line up? Most Rebel users will never upgrade to full frame and if the option was available to buy a smaller package with better consumer type features why wouldn't you buy it? 

It will be interesting to see where Nikon takes the Samsung mirrorless tech and how it will affect their intro DSLR cameras. Interesting times for sure.


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 3, 2015)

If I was Nikon, I would be getting a little nervous about my reliance on Sony for higher-end sensors, so it makes sense for Nikon to use Samsung as at least a second tier supplier. Their sensors are good and may open up some extra opportunities for Nikon.
It's also quite possible for Nikon to re-brand some Samsung cameras and lenses which could be good for both of them as not many moms and pops would buy a Samsung camera over a Canon or a Nikon.


----------



## MickDK (Dec 3, 2015)

*If this is true: How will Canon respond? And when  ?*

http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/yes-we-can-confirm-samsung-developed-a-reayd-to-launch-full-frame-mirrorless-camera-now-owned-by-nikon/

"Our very top Samsung sources confirmed they successfully developed a production ready mirrorless full frame system camera. They reported that Nikon iw very likely to use that sensor now. While the camera design may change to suite Nikon’s needs."


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 3, 2015)

*Re: If this is true: How will Canon respond? And when  ?*



MickDK said:


> http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/yes-we-can-confirm-samsung-developed-a-reayd-to-launch-full-frame-mirrorless-camera-now-owned-by-nikon/
> 
> "Our very top Samsung sources confirmed they successfully developed a production ready mirrorless full frame system camera. They reported that Nikon iw very likely to use that sensor now. While the camera design may change to suite Nikon’s needs."



If I was on the Canon board I'd have a good laugh and take the weekend off. One company develops something, another company then buys it who will then try to put their spin on it, they will have to make modifications to the design to make it work closer to how they would have done it themselves, lens and flash protocols etc etc. It will have great sensor performance and will be a dogs breakfast for UI, operability, reliability and integration. 

Oh, same old same old............


----------



## tcmatthews (Dec 3, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> MickDK said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/yes-we-can-confirm-samsung-developed-a-reayd-to-launch-full-frame-mirrorless-camera-now-owned-by-nikon/
> ...



What ever Nikon does it will be done Nikon's way. I do not see much of the existing NX camera tech continuing as it is. UI, flash, lens will likely all be thrown out. More than likely if they also hire the engineers (and the engineers agree to it) behind the tech some features will remain. 

I think that this was really about the sensor. Sony seems to want to keep its best for a little longer. Proof by the fact there is no Nikon Camera with the A7rII sensor. So Nikon started exploring options like Toshiba who's sensor line is now owned by Sony. 

Nikon needed a sensor manufacture who has no conflict in selling their best. Samsung was looking for market for their sensors and possibly wanting to exit the contracting camera market. So Nikon bought them out to sweeten the pot. Samsung exited a non-core market that is contracting and likely covered there costs. Nikon gets some cool mirror-less tech and a potentially conflict free sensor manufacture. 

As for Canons Board taking the weekend off. I think they should but we now know that Nikon is considering entering the full frame mirror-less market.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 3, 2015)

http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/latest/photo-news/official-statement-samsung-denies-nikon-is-buying-its-nx-camera-technology-66626


----------



## fish_shooter (Dec 3, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/latest/photo-news/official-statement-samsung-denies-nikon-is-buying-its-nx-camera-technology-66626



ROTFL! Still, Nikon could get a sensor from Samsung if Samsung was willing to sell it.


----------



## Tugela (Dec 3, 2015)

They also denied they were shutting down their photo business.....two weeks before they started shutting down their photo business.


----------

